
Steve Young Is Still Earning Millions Off His USFL Contract From 1984 - mdturnerphys
http://www.celebritynetworth.com/articles/entertainment-articles/steve-young-is-still-earning-millions-off-his-usfl-contract-from-1984/
======
ja27
Just one in a long string of quarterbacks the Tampa Bay Buccaneers squandered.

